# 2010 F150 supercrew install



## KBT2011 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi everyone,

This is my first install and I have made a little progress and will finish this coming weekend, hopefully everything goes smooth. I haven't posted much on here but I read quite a bit when I can and have been researching quite a lot. I'm a hands on person and am excited about the install. If you guys see something that needs criticism feel free, I like to learn from my mistakes. This forum has been helpful, I'll be crossing my fingers this weekend and going at the project with confidence! Lol 

Build list:
AMPS:
Rockford Fosgate T500.1 - birth sheet 325W RMS @ 4 ohms
Rockford Fosgate T400.4 - birth sheet 75W x 4 RMS @ 4 ohms

SUB:
Image Dynamics 10" ID10D2v.3
Supercrewsound box

Door speakers:
Boston Acoustics SR50 5.25" Components
Boston Acoustics SR80 5x7 coaxials

Wiring/Signal Processor:
Audiocontrol LC6i
3 set of stinger 6000 series RCAs
Stinger 9 wire
Streetwires 14 AWG speaker wire (no molex connectors on my truck)
Metra BT-5520 wiring harness
Rockford Fosgate Dual 4 gauge amp kit

And this is the truck it's all going in.









Picture of the equipment minus the sub and box









Space for the amp rack









Amp rack cut out and test fitted used 1/2" MDF









Speaker adapters made out of 1/2" MDF









Removed factory grill to check clearances









I will try to finish up everything this weekend. I need to begin wiring and get everything mounted on the amp rack.


----------



## Sonnie (Oct 21, 2008)

I know it has been a while, but where are the rest of the pics?

I am curious about how you found space behind the rear seats to put amps without sacrificing your factory noise insulation. 

Also curious as to how it sounds. 

I inquired with SuperCrewSound for a sub box and never got a response, despite their claims of awesome customer service. I suppose they have all the business they want... so I built my own.


----------



## KBT2011 (Dec 29, 2011)

It has been a while. Sorry, the setup is done, but I am going to re do the amp rack, noting this fitment isn't the reason. You have to mount the amps very low and I had to cut the insulation to make the amp rack fit, no big deal. Let me see if i can find a few quick pictures for now. And the setup sounds very very good. Decided I want a little more bass so I'm going to run the amp at 2 ohms and add another sub.


----------



## KBT2011 (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Sonnie (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice work!

So you had to take all that insulation out of the back. I noticed it was pretty thick back there... probably a couple of inches, which would allow more room for the amps.


----------



## KBT2011 (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes, it was thick, I used some of those nice scissors made for fabric to cut it even then took me probably 15-20 minutes to get it cut out around the amp rack. Don't have any pics of that because I haven't carpeted the amp rack and I'm embarrassed  But, I am going to rebuild the amp rack in the coming months when I get a free weekend (first build, and first real experience with MDF so needless to say quite a few stripped holes lol), revisions will be:

- Run new speaker wire on one side of the truck.
- Make new amp rack 
- Carpet new amp rack
- New sub box, going with 2 10's probably 2 ID's
- Run a bass knob that I would like to mount discreetly, probably below the USB port on the top inside of that little accessory holder (I guess designed for ipods when they are plugged in)
- Considering new components and tweeters just to try something new
- Replace BT-5520 harness. After a series of emails they told me mine must be faulty (steering wheel controls don't work, but SYNC does and everything else). They said there must be a set of bad pins, yet they didn't offer to replace it. Not that thrilled about the service but I have a buddy who is just opening his business and will sell Metra products so I figure I'll give him a small bit of business 

After I clean the truck up this week I'll take some interior shots of the box and I'll just show the amp rack as is for now, the hell with it just don't make fun of me


----------



## Gmc_dippin (Sep 15, 2012)

Looking good.. Had a similar install in my old truck


----------



## KBT2011 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks, I really like it so far. Having a couple issues between the BT5520 harness and the LC6i I'm trying to figure out. Don't think it is anything with the LC6i itself. Otherwise it sounds great. I do want a little more bass though so we will see what happens in the future. I can try to answer any other questions about the setup for these trucks. Really was pretty easy to get it all going.


----------



## Sonnie (Oct 21, 2008)

Does that box hold two subs?

I would like to see a few pics of it if you can oblige. I would also like to know the details of how the box is built.


----------



## KBT2011 (Dec 29, 2011)

That is the box, downfire made from supercrewsound.com I'll try to get you some more pics in a couple days. Today will be fairly busy.


----------



## KBT2011 (Dec 29, 2011)

Couple more shots of the box


----------



## jim1274 (Sep 28, 2012)

What type of factory audio system were you integrating? You noted the sync--did yours have a center dash speaker plus 4 door speakers? A pillar tweeters? No outboard amp, correct? Does yours cut out all the speakers except the center when the sync "talks"?

I'm trying to figure out an integration scheme on my Taurus premium (non-Sony) with sync and am struggling to figure out how best to do it--thought yours might be similar.

I was going to use an MS-8, but not so sure that will work with the way sync works with the speakers.


----------



## Sonnie (Oct 21, 2008)

I use the MS-8 and have the Sony system with nav, pillar tweeters and center speaker. I do not use the center with the MS-8. I connected the center dash speaker to the left front speaker output of the Sony amp and faded the stereo/nav output to the rear and use the rear speaker output and the sub output to feed the MS-8.


----------



## jim1274 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> I use the MS-8 and have the Sony system with nav, pillar tweeters and center speaker. I do not use the center with the MS-8. I connected the center dash speaker to the left front speaker output of the Sony amp and faded the stereo/nav output to the rear and use the rear speaker output and the sub output to feed the MS-8.


I don't have the Sony system so that is not going to work for my situation.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Get R Done!.....


----------



## MikeyDubs (Oct 13, 2012)

Nice looking setup!! I'm in the process of getting everything for my system in my 06 f150 super cab. Can't wait to install everything!!


----------



## KBT2011 (Dec 29, 2011)

jim1274 said:


> What type of factory audio system were you integrating? You noted the sync--did yours have a center dash speaker plus 4 door speakers? A pillar tweeters? No outboard amp, correct? Does yours cut out all the speakers except the center when the sync "talks"?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out an integration scheme on my Taurus premium (non-Sony) with sync and am struggling to figure out how best to do it--thought yours might be similar.
> 
> I was going to use an MS-8, but not so sure that will work with the way sync works with the speakers.


I have SYNC, non-sony, but I DO NOT have a center channel. You need to look for the correct harness and you would need an 8 channel signal processor - check the LC8i (lots cheaper than the JBL MS-8). That way you have outputs for your front stage, rear, center, and subwoofer.


----------



## KBT2011 (Dec 29, 2011)

Also - if anyone is curious here is another VERY happy customer with the Boston Acoustics ISIS tweeters....they are just absolutely fantastic. I know I tried to look for as many resources as possible prior to this install so I will try to answer any questions anyone has. I've been incredibly busy with work and school lately so I haven't had a chance to tinker with it much. I believe my LC6i unit is faulty because the levels are maxing out so low. Trying to isolate the problem and get some issues worked out this winter break.


----------



## MikeyDubs (Oct 13, 2012)

I have a few questions for you if you don't mind. What size screws did you use to mount the MDF and to mount your amps? Do you have pics of the back of the amp rack of how you ran the wires from your dist blocks to your amps before you mounted it in the truck? Also how did you run the RCAs, speaker wires, power and ground behind the amp rack once you installed it? Is there some type of channel you can run all the wires in and the run them though the holes you made in the MDF and connect them to the amp?


----------



## KBT2011 (Dec 29, 2011)

The amp is mounted to the bar that comes across that the seat belt reel is mounted to. That makes the MDF stick out more than the rest, all the wires just sit below that, not really much of a channel. I can't really remember what size screws I used for everything. One of the pics has the distribution block in it. Honestly - none of this stuff wired behind the amp rack is mindful of "don't cross power and info cables". I have zero noise and used quality cabling so I wasn't worried about it.


----------



## MikeyDubs (Oct 13, 2012)

KBT2011 said:


> The amp is mounted to the bar that comes across that the seat belt reel is mounted to. That makes the MDF stick out more than the rest, all the wires just sit below that, not really much of a channel. I can't really remember what size screws I used for everything. One of the pics has the distribution block in it. Honestly - none of this stuff wired behind the amp rack is mindful of "don't cross power and info cables". I have zero noise and used quality cabling so I wasn't worried about it.


Great thanks for your help!


----------



## KBT2011 (Dec 29, 2011)

No problem.

I will be doing revisions in the next couple of months.

1.) I'm going to ditch the sound processor and go with a double DIN head unit, possibly a Parrot asteroid smart head unit. Since I'm doing this I will obviously ditch the 9 wire and have longer RCA's looking at different options.

2.) Going to change the front stage up, I'm looking at a set of HAT Clarus I will possibly bridge my 4 channel and just run the rears off the deck and see how I like it.

3.) Adding more bass. I'm having a local shop owner build a box for 1 ported 10" Sundown SD-10 which I will run at 2 ohms instead of the 4 ohm load I have on the ID right now. It sounds fantastic, I just want some more and to bring out the lows a little better.

4.) Re design the amp rack and carpet it which will require I redo my speaker wire, probably going to go 14 awg stinger speaker wire.

5.) Sound deaden the front doors, or some degree of dampening that will help with the 5.25" drivers mid bass.


----------



## dmdakota (Nov 5, 2013)

Any Updates on this? I am planing one sundown 10 so I am very curious


----------



## Bobbytory (Feb 11, 2017)

Any pics of finished rear wall, I'm about to do this as well and love the setup.


----------

